# Stalled while driving



## Janette Hollowa (Aug 27, 2017)

I have a 2004 BMW x3 and its been not a very good car put new water pump thermostat housing spark plugs .....I had to plug a tire one day and shortly after it stalled while during and had to tow home. I wanted to know if this is a common problem cuz I dont know what to do now. I checked fuses relays ....but no spark or power to fuel pump. I jumped the pump so I know it works I also changed crankshaft position censor but that made no difference. I did obd scanner but they were old codes so I think I cleared them now. Please help I am going nuts its been almost two months without transportation. Thanx Janette


----------



## charlesm5 (Sep 26, 2017)

Safe to say that plugging the tire has nothing to do with it  . But if you stall out every time you turn it on and it you checked all of those things you’re going to have to take it into a specialist. I’d have suggested checking those but if fuel pump and everything else is working then you will need an expert to help, no doubt.


----------

